# Surefire Tablecloth



## shao.fu.tzer (Sep 2, 2011)

Awesome... I just found a giant red Surefire tablecloth on the bay... I just thought I'd alert all of you SF fans... For some of you lucky dogs with 100+ such branded lights, this could be a very cool way to photograph them at least! Bragging rights? A giant wall hanging? 

I want it but my girl wouldn't be too happy if I told her I just spent $$$ on a tablecloth to take pictures of my collection on...


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Sep 8, 2011)

It sold for $51.95... I would have bought it for cheaper... anyone here get it???


----------



## THE_dAY (Sep 8, 2011)

Found it after a quick search, (too bad links are not allowed). 

Now that has to be worn as a cape... for who could be the next superhero?


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Sep 8, 2011)

Hehehe... SurefireMan!!!!


----------



## bugsy714 (Sep 9, 2011)

obviously purchased by a bachelor...or surefire man!


----------

